# coolant problems L45



## brunob22 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,
My Kubota L45 had a frost plug leaking so I replaced it, but when I drained the coolant, I finished with a small residue of chocolate coloured something. checked my oil and no coolant came out.Not loosing any coolant or oil. tractor does not overheat, runs great, any idea what this might be.i have 500 hrs on motor.Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy brunob22,

Possibly some of the original core material (sand) that they failed to flush out when the block was built??


----------



## brunob22 (Oct 28, 2020)

It is kind of sandy, you might be right. thanks


----------

